# Coles Home Brew



## struzball (4/8/10)

I just went to coles (North-West side Brisbane) and walked past the home brew section and they seemed to be flogging off the last of their stuff. 
Has anybody else's stores marking the home brew stuff down?
I'd suggest go and have a look to see if you can get some cheap ones.

I got 2 cans of 'coles australia lager' for $3.60 each. Worst case scenario I'll have really crap beer for $2 a carton.

Has anybody used these? 
Are they as terrible as the price would suggest? 
Has anybody made something really great from them?


----------



## earle (4/8/10)

Try here Link


----------



## Asha05 (13/8/10)

Just cracked a coles brand draught i made. been in bottles for about 2 weeks...Not too bad, be a good session beer. A good one to give to the mates who insist on carlton draught and VB...tastes similar... :drinks:


----------



## DU99 (13/8/10)

all they have taken off our stock is about $2


----------



## QSR (13/8/10)

carlton draught and VB...tastes similar... 


................andI thought you said it didn't taste too bad......


----------



## Asha05 (16/8/10)

QSR said:


> carlton draught and VB...tastes similar...
> 
> 
> ................andI thought you said it didn't taste too bad......




Yes, ive heard all the comments and jokes about VB & draught, but hey on a hot day after a days work any cold beer is good...!


----------



## bignath (16/8/10)

I've used them several times with some very good results. I am drinking one at the moment that was tricked up with quite a few spec malts and some decent hop additions, but the result is very good.

I wish i had written the recipe down, as i would love to do it again. I remember adding Carapils, Crystal 120, Caramalt, small amt of LDM, and i reckon 25 or 30 grams of Super Alpha, to the can but can't remember the finer details. I used this can as a base to use up some odds and ends of spec malts i had lying around. 

Generally though, unless you are spending more money to trick them up when you could spend an extra couple of bucks on a better tin, they USUALLY produce crap beer.

If i can find them at $4 a tin, i'm gonna buy a few though....


----------



## michael_aussie (17/8/10)

My local Safeway (Traralgon) is selling all its HB stock (Coopers and Tooheys) at discounted prices. I guess they are going to discontinue.


----------



## manticle (17/8/10)

Probably just competing with coles current prices.


----------



## DU99 (18/8/10)

finally my coles has reduced to $5 tin..brewing sugar $2.00


----------



## kapone (18/8/10)

Thanks for the heads up on this. I normally don't shop at Coles, so I would have missed this.

I picked up:
2x Coopers Pale Ale @ $6.89ea
1x Coles Home Brew Lager @ $4.66ea
1x Coopers Stout @ $5.19ea (last one left)
2x Coopers Australian Ale @ $5.19ea
1x Coopers Brew Enhancer #2 @ $3.29ea

Now to find some toucan recipes!


----------



## Murcluf (18/8/10)

As I have recently discovered they make great yeast starters.


----------



## DU99 (18/8/10)

i went to another store and got light malt for $2.99


----------



## Alehouse (26/8/10)

My local Coles had 3 Coopers Stout kits for $2.00 each. I bought the three. Wish they had more and some ales at that price.

They also had the full Coopers kit reduced to $45.00. I bought that too!!

Not much left.


----------



## Murcluf (26/8/10)

if they are getting down to that price I'll have to check out my local coles and scam a stack of cans for yeast starters or in 3 months time sell them on e bay


----------



## DU99 (26/8/10)

My store has Coopers Draught for $5 ,drops for $2..bought a few tins


----------



## TeeTwo (26/8/10)

I have used plent of Coles kits plus Woolies and Franklins. Currently have Coles lager in my Tad bottles. I have a draught to ferment next.

I have tried many different makes but if you stick to a proven method the results are great. Beer does not achieve its best untill at least 3 months but who can wait that long.

I was wondering which breweries do the supermarkets get theiur kits


----------



## BeerBottle (2/9/10)

Hi Guys...This may have already been mentioned somwhere else, i have'nt been on for a while but i believe Coles are withdrawing there stocks of Coopers so you will no longer be able to buy it at Coles. Don't quote me on this, i don't have all the facts. This is probably why all the prices are so low.


----------



## DU99 (8/9/10)

seen coles cans under a $1 dated nov 2011


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/9/10)

I've been to 3 coles and a bi-lo near me and none of them have marked anything down. Seems like they found out we found out and want to gouge. Though the shelves look stupid with a few cans of this or that, but bare otherwise. No face up and same said cans on shelf. Greedy so-and-so's.

I'm not at a loss, I AG, but still, it would be good to try a couple of cheap brews for friends, or alternatively I'd have liked to do some yeast slants and cultures - would have been a cheap way to attempt it.


----------



## Pennywise (8/9/10)

DU99, what Coles are you going to? I live just round the corner from you and I haven't seen em' that cheap


----------



## DU99 (8/9/10)

Try coles watergarden


----------



## Pennywise (8/9/10)

Cool, thanks man. I've been keeping an eye out at CS Square but they haven't dropped down to rediculous yet.


----------



## JunkzOr (8/9/10)

The coles in Glenroy did have a fair selection of stuff about 3-4 weeks ago, On sunday just gone they had 1 can of coopers canadian blonde (2 bux cos it was banged up and no yeast) now all they have left is tooheys lager kits and tooheys liquid sugar cans.

They did however have 3 coopers brewery kits but no prices.


----------



## Fourstar (8/9/10)

coles in bridge road richmond was basement prices. 2 bucks for replacement PET caps. cans where like 7 bucks.


----------



## Mal g (8/9/10)

I have been to two Coles and a Bi-lo up the central coast, Woy Woy and Umina as well as Coles at Sylvania with no luck. I was told by a shelf stacker that Coles we'nt into home brew anymore. This does not make much sence as they must of spent a few dollars setting up their home brand.
The last time I brought a can I compared it and I do believe that it was the same as a Brigalow the type face on the use by date and the plastic lid on the Coles and the Brigalow were identical


----------



## fasty73 (8/9/10)

Damn it!!!! I shop at coles all the time and our local stores only have sterilizer left!!! Guees I will be a regular at Big W until I move up to going to the brew stores!!!


----------



## bum (8/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> until I move up to going to the brew stores!!!


It'll cost you a couple bucks more but for the extra range and (hopefully) good advice it is completely worth it if you're hoping to take your beers to the next level. I know you haven't actually hooked into any yet but even if they turn out tops you'll still wanna step it up. Guaranteed.


----------



## fasty73 (9/9/10)

Just cracked my first home brew, brewed from the can of Tooheys Lager, brewed for 5 days and bottled for 7 days and it tastes just like Tooheys New!!! I am stoked!!!! Can't wait to see what better beer tastes like after I learn a heap more about brewing!!! Just have to learn to get rid of the sediment on the bottom or learn to drink out of a glass instead of a stubbie!!!!


----------



## felten (9/9/10)

The blokes on the real beer VB commercial don't need a glass, why should you!?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (9/9/10)

fasty73 said:


> Just cracked my first home brew, brewed from the can of Tooheys Lager, brewed for 5 days and bottled for 7 days and it tastes just like Tooheys New!!! I am stoked!!!! Can't wait to see what better beer tastes like after I learn a heap more about brewing!!! Just have to learn to get rid of the sediment on the bottom or learn to drink out of a glass instead of a stubbie!!!!



Congrats.

Your taste is interesting! Might you be a troll?


----------



## OLDS2006 (9/9/10)

All the Coopers range is half price at Hollywood Plaza in Adelaide.
Farmland stuff is $3 a can.
No bottle caps though B)


----------



## petesbrew (9/9/10)

felten said:


> The blokes on the real beer VB commercial don't need a glass, why should you!?


HAHA, love that ad.
Well done fasty.... like me, you obviously have trouble waiting the required 2 weeks to crack open that first beer too.


----------

